# How old were you?



## Micro_87 (Oct 25, 2009)

How old were you when you started in the ems field?


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 25, 2009)

16-lifeguarding


----------



## bunkie (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll be 24.... when I finish next week. :wacko:


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 25, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> How old were you when you started in the ems field?



36 y/o


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 25, 2009)

18 when I got my EMT.

Started working as an EMT right before I turned 19.

Had been going to college classes and working for two years previously, since I graduated from HS a the age of 16, in medicine as a Vet Tech.

Been doing a combination of the two ever since.  Some times I play Vet Tech...  Some times I play EMT or other Rescue Stuff...  Sometimes I do both at the same time...  Sometimes I do neither...


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 25, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> 16-lifeguarding



Ditto.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 25, 2009)

19.  First responder (my organizations term for someone trained in first aid and CPR) and EMT-B student.


----------



## emtfarva (Oct 25, 2009)

25, I feel old.


----------



## firetender (Oct 26, 2009)

First Red Cross course 23, vollie amb


----------



## mct601 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll be 19 when I get certified barring any *cough* failures on my end lol.. hopefully I can start work not long after


----------



## nemedic (Oct 26, 2009)

FR=16
EMT-B=20
EMT-P=22-23ish (in the future, give or take a year or 2. currently 20)


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 40 who was close to my 41 birthday.


----------



## colafdp (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 19 when I started. Seems like ages ago...even though it was only 5 years ago. lol


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> 25, I feel old.



Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 26, 2009)

20 when I got my EMT

21 when I (hopefully) get my medic in a couple of months.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 26, 2009)

17 - rx tech
19 Emt-B

predicting - 21-22 for medic

and probably flight medic by 25


----------



## Devilz311 (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 16 when I got my EMT-B cert, 21 when I got the EMT-P


----------



## Burlyskink (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, right now I am 17 and I am just taking my EMT-B course. IT is cool, but it kind of sucks because I have a few months before I will be able to take the NREMT after I pass the class.


----------



## nomofica (Oct 26, 2009)

Got my EMR (same as the Basic in the states) at 18. Guessing EMT-A (~EMT-I) at age 21 or 22. Currently 19. Predicting medic at 25 or so.


----------



## Deltachange (Oct 26, 2009)

17 First Responder
18 or 19 EMT-B
I want some experience instead of just jumping to Paramedic so work a few years. Start with IFT and then move to 911. Get a degree and become a Paramedic


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow.  I'm starting to feel old, too.  I was 29 when I got my FR, and will be 30 when I finish up EMT-B...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2009)

EMT at 20, Medic at 21.


----------



## Second (Oct 26, 2009)

24, and I'm 24 now


----------



## HuiNeng (Oct 26, 2009)

52 when class begins January '10

However, Scouts first aid, RC Lifesaving at 12, wilderness first aid books for 'packing and climbing, RC CPR and FR at work, infant/child CPR as new parent, "doctor Dad" for a few years now.


----------



## motomedic (Oct 26, 2009)

19 EMT Job. 25 as a medic. Cheers


----------



## Scout (Oct 26, 2009)

11 maybe 12. Joined a local cadet program doing first aid.


Do I win for the youngest


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Oct 26, 2009)

assuming I pass my EMT-B test in Jan... I'll be 20. 

Never really thought of it as a job I wanted to do... My mom said she would pay for the class, and I figured it would be good to know, and now I love it.


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Oct 26, 2009)

25 here too


----------



## piranah (Oct 26, 2009)

18 when i got my EMT-b im testing for my medic now and i just turned 20 so...

EMT-b..18
EMT-p..20


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 17 when I got my EMT and 19 when I got my Medic.


----------



## QSMITH89 (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 20 when I got my EMT-B license.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 26, 2009)

Started as an EMT basic when I was 18...got my paramedic recently..im now 20


----------



## EMTDON970 (Oct 26, 2009)

16 when i started EMS


----------



## silver (Oct 26, 2009)

16 or 17 when I got my EMT-B


----------



## NJN (Oct 26, 2009)

Started at 15... EMT at at 16


SUPER CADET EMT-B  at 17, yes I do wear the cape sometimes.


----------



## WarDance (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 19 when I got my basic.  I'll probably be 21 before I become a full intermediate.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 26, 2009)

Was 27 when I started patrolling, 42 when I got my Basic.


----------



## passmore46Frank34 (Oct 26, 2009)

is 42 to old to take on emt-b then onto paramedic classes


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 26, 2009)

passmore46Frank34 said:


> is 42 to old to take on emt-b then onto paramedic classes



I didn't think so.


----------



## MikEMS (Oct 26, 2009)

EMR at 20 (equivalent to EMT-B for all the american EMSers). Hoping to get EMT-A by 22-23, (currently 21)


----------



## viccitylifeguard (Oct 27, 2009)

12 wheni was a junior lifeguard  and ill be 37 when i get my emt intermediate  from ccofems


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 27, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Got my EMR (same as the Basic in the states) at 18. Guessing EMT-A (~EMT-I) at age 21 or 22. Currently 19. Predicting medic at 25 or so.





MikEMS said:


> EMR at 20 (equivalent to EMT-B for all the american EMSers). Hoping to get EMT-A by 22-23, (currently 21)



ACoP got rid of the A it's no longer EMT-A it's now EMT.  Check it at the ACoP site.
http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Registration/default.aspx


----------



## medicp94dao (Oct 27, 2009)

I was 17 when I joined the Army as a Combat medic.... I am now 28.... Wow.. i am gettin old.


----------



## JustMarti (Oct 28, 2009)

39 when I became an EMT-B, took the class with my 18 year old daughter


----------



## Pyromedic (Oct 28, 2009)

took my EMTB class at 17.
Now im working on my Medic at 18. Hope to be in the field at 19 and at 20 be a certified firefighter paramedic.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 28, 2009)

I got laid at 17. I got my emt at 18. Its been down hill ever since.


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 28, 2009)

EMT-B in high school at 18 for vocational ed class, but didn't get a job as an EMT till I was 22.  I worked as a CNA/Tech in the hospital along with a few other jobs before I got the itch to get in a rig.  Should be a EMT-P by 26 if I get into the program this January ::fingerscrossed::  I want a CCT rig by the time I am 30, but I will be cutting it close.


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 28, 2009)

Started my EMT-B class at 15, it ended the day before my 16th birthday, took the tests, now I'm state certified  Badabing badaboom ^_^


----------



## Wax (Nov 2, 2009)

First Responder----16


----------



## tyler500e (Nov 3, 2009)

I was 22 when I became an ems first responder


----------



## FF2EMT (Nov 3, 2009)

I was 16


----------



## firecoins (Nov 3, 2009)

FF2EMT said:


> I was 16



I know what you did last summer.


----------



## FF2EMT (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol creepy


----------



## sbp7993 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am 16, just got my license a couple months ago.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 3, 2009)

36...starting in January.  Very excited.


----------



## Pudge40 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was 16 when I started running with my current agency. I was 17 when I got my EMT cert. In fact in 4 months it will be one year since I had it. And I am still learning. I should also review material I have forgotten.


----------



## frdude1000 (Nov 3, 2009)

CPR/First Aid - 14

First Responder - 15


----------



## juxtin1987 (Nov 4, 2009)

HuiNeng said:


> 52 when class begins January '10
> 
> However, Scouts first aid, RC Lifesaving at 12, wilderness first aid books for 'packing and climbing, RC CPR and FR at work, infant/child CPR as new parent, "doctor Dad" for a few years now.



"Doctor Dad" is good to have on a resume, we had a scenario of a 3 y/o patient who ate flowers off his mom's plant. He was being held by his mother and crying. BP was normal, HR was normal, Adequate Breathing, no signs of allergic reaction, pt monitored for 15 minutes with no change in vitals and no other remarkable presentation. (that info was of course worded differently) The possible answers were along the lines of, 
a) High flow O2, Lateral Recumbant, Rapid Transport 
b) Call Poison Control
c) Activated Charcoal, High Flow O2, Trendelenberg Position
d) Advise the mother to keep an eye on him and call if he begins experiencing problems.


About 90% of our class went with the 3 incorrect answers. Being a dad myself, i went with D.


----------



## mharman09 (Nov 4, 2009)

started class when i was a senior in highschool, when i turned 18 got my emt-B, working for a city about 2 months after


----------



## judoka5446 (Nov 4, 2009)

i was a lifeguard at 15, got my first emt job at 19.


----------



## phabib (Nov 5, 2009)

20 When I was in EMT-B. 22 now in PCP program.


----------



## flygirl_54652 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was 45 when I started-lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 9, 2009)

17-18 got my EMT-B
20-EMT-I
God only knows when-EMT-P


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 9, 2009)

15- First responder
16- EMT/junior firefighter
18- Promoted to volunteer EMS lieutenant on my 18th birthday; EMT-Intermediate that spring (same week I graduated high school); BLS supervisor on paid service after everyone above me in seniority quit.  At the end of the year I moved to working for my medical director as a quality control officer and supervisor at a service he was having problems with.
19- Volunteer EMS Captain
20- Burned out the first time; went into military and became a respiratory therapist/echocardiographer

By the way, I turn 29 in December.


----------



## fiddlesticks (Nov 9, 2009)

23 when i took my paramedic program 24 when i got my tag


----------



## White Fang (Nov 12, 2009)

i am 33 and i cant wait, taking my final the 22nd of next month EMT-B


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 12, 2009)

I was 33


----------



## Acrillies (Nov 15, 2009)

40 lol 41 now in EMT-P school


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (Nov 16, 2009)

I was 18


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Nov 17, 2009)

15_>Lifeguarding


----------



## SPEARS-101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Started work as an EMT-B at 22 years old, and will complete my training this time next year.


----------



## Achromatic (Nov 18, 2009)

Started at 31 1/2. Will finish EMT-B a month before I turn 32. From there, I'll go on to EMT-P, possibly RN (though some still think med school is an option...)


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Nov 21, 2009)

2000 First Aid & CPR
2001 Ambulance Assistance
2004 BLS/AED 
2006 Foundation Course nursing
2009 Qualified Nurse
2009 ITLS 
intended courses 2010/2011 ICU nurse / ALS / PHTLS


----------



## Apsaras (Nov 21, 2009)

First Responder - 19.

Still 19, just getting into EMS now. I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## zmedic (Nov 30, 2009)

Emergency water safety at 13
Lifeguard at 17
EMT/WEMT/OEC 18


----------



## Ped101 (Nov 30, 2009)

17 when i started my EMT course


Finished when i was 18


----------



## Kevin1990 (Dec 1, 2009)

16, lifeguard, on the fire dept at a jr at 16, took my emt at 18 ( last year in highschool).. so, since 18, im turning 19 in a few months


----------



## kai.kasin (Dec 2, 2009)

13 as a junior-SAR\CPR\First aid
took EMT-I when i was 25
now i am 28


----------



## Saytuck99 (Dec 2, 2009)

Completed EMT-B course at 31. 8/2009.


----------



## Tjfemt911 (Dec 2, 2009)

I had just turned 18 a month before getting NREMT.
I thought I was young! Guess not!


----------



## kittaypie (Dec 3, 2009)

EMT at 18, hopefully will finish medic school 2 months before my 21st birthday. 

how do people get EMT-B under age 18? i had to wait until 18 to apply for the class. and how do you get hired as an EMT-B under 18?


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 3, 2009)

EMT-B at 18, Will be finishing medic school right after i turn 23.

And you know what they say, what ever age you get into EMS is the age yous top maturing. lol


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 7, 2009)

18 when I started my basic class, 19 when I got my certification. Still thinking about medic school.


----------



## resq330 (Dec 7, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> EMT at 18, hopefully will finish medic school 2 months before my 21st birthday.
> 
> how do people get EMT-B under age 18? i had to wait until 18 to apply for the class. and how do you get hired as an EMT-B under 18?




In VA you can take the class and get certified before you turn 18...you just can't practice as AIC.


I started my EMS life when I was 15 as a Junior Member in my vol squad.


----------



## ollie (Dec 7, 2009)

if i pass my finals and pass national 19


----------



## Smoke14 (Dec 7, 2009)

Great thread.

I got my EMT cert in 1978 and my paramedic cert in 1980. You do the math.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was a lifeguard from 15-16, but I started EMT-I school at 24. I'll be 25 when I graduate in Sep 2010.


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 8, 2009)

14 as a sports medicine trainee
15 as a lifeguard
16 as an EMT-B

All depends on what you qualify as true EMS


----------



## Charlton (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread is kinda old, but it's still relevant to me (and Google brought me here because of it.  )

I was going to do the down-and-dirty summer semester starting in a few weeks, but decided fall is better for myriad reasons. By then I'll be almost 41 and 41 at the end of the semester.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

EMR @ 26, will probably be 27 or 28 by time of EMT completion.

1-2 years of exp. as EMT, 2 years school, and I hope to be a certified EMT-P by 32 at the latest.

EDIT: I too feel old. I spent 18-23 getting a Bachelor's degree in a completely unrelated field, and the next three years working FT to pay back the bills for said degree, just to go do it all over again now. :wacko:


----------



## lilgibby (Jun 3, 2012)

ill be 21 im taking my practical tomorrow for my md state exam in 7 hours and i cant sleep, took my written yesterday. looking to  enlist into the navy next year as a corpsman ( hopefully get the fmf pipeline the first time) then ill serve my five years get out head back to school and become a paramedic. at least thats the plan keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 3, 2012)

14 when I joined the fire department as an explorer. 

First time getting ceritified in CPR I was around 10.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2012)

Got licensed at 18 and started as a student-trainer/EMT for a D1 hockey team. Started with an ambulance company at 19 the next summer.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 3, 2012)

19 when I got my EMT-B, 23 when I got my EMT-P, now I'm 24.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Jun 3, 2012)

I was 16; the volunteer rescue squad was the first place I drove to when I first received my drivers license.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Jun 3, 2012)

I became an EMT-A at 16, a Shock Trauma Tech(Basically an EMT-Enhanced, IVs, Intubation, and a few drugs, no EKGs)at 18, a Cardiac Tech (a paramedic without the pathophys, Virginia's paramedic back in the day)at 21, and a Paramedic at 24.  That all started 25 years ago...wow, time flies when you are having fun.  If you get a job you love you don't have to work a day in your life


----------



## Anjel (Jun 3, 2012)

21 when I became a licensed EMTB.

I'll be 23 when I test for medic.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Got my EMT and first ambo job at 18. 

I'll be a medic at 21 later this year


----------



## MedicPam (Jun 3, 2012)

EMT-B volunteer at 20
EMT-B paid at 29
Paramedic at 34
Now I feel really old


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 3, 2012)

MedicPam said:


> EMT-B volunteer at 20
> EMT-B paid at 29
> Paramedic at 34
> Now I feel really old



I'm hoping my age will give me an advantage in hiring. Two people with same industry experience and training/education, one 18 and one 28, I'd probably pick the 28 y/o myself. Lets hope everyone else thinks like I do.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 3, 2012)

Open water Lifeguard at 18, EMT-B at 19, EMT-I at 21, started working as an I around the same time. Paramedic exam is in a couple of weeks at 22 then hopefully right into an FTO period.


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 3, 2012)

Basically grew up around EMS. Started riding as a cadet at 16. Certified as EMT-B at 17. NJ doesn't have EMT-I and stuff anymore. Currently at 19 going to school for critical care nursing. Goal is to became an NP in critical care and trauma.


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 3, 2012)

shannonlovesth said:


> Currently at 19 going to school for critical care nursing.



What does that mean?


----------



## Medic415 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was 22


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 3, 2012)

Scott33 said:


> What does that mean?



I just say critical care nursing because I wanna work in a trauma/ICU environment also would love to work with Air Medical. When I went for my interview for my nursing school that is what they called it when I told them where I would like to work after I graduate. For some reason it also says it on one of my transcripts.


----------



## Scott33 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just remember your NCLEX exam is going to cover all aspects of nursing, not just the exciting stuff. I seem to remember that I had loads of questions on psych nursing - something I dragged myself through at school.


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 3, 2012)

Scott33 said:


> Just remember your NCLEX exam is going to cover all aspects of nursing, not just the exciting stuff. I seem to remember that I had loads of questions on psych nursing - something I dragged myself through at school.



Oh I know. Just good to remind myself of my goal to get through some of the hard stuff ya know. Right now i'm going in to my last batch of Pre-reqs before heading to the nursing program (duel admission with a community college to save some money) so I still have a long way to go. 

And I will actually dragging myself through a Developmental Psych course this summer.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 3, 2012)

Emt-B at 24

Will finish Paramedic school at 25


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Starting EMT-B school next month, I'm 29. Hoping to have a job by 30 and in medic school by 31-32.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 3, 2012)

EMT-B like two or three months after my 18th birthday. Hopefully at this rate, medic maybe a month or two after my 21st birthday.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2012)

EMT at 18. 
Paramedic on my 40th birthday. 

I also feel old.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jun 3, 2012)

I was 18 when I got EMT and I'll be 20 when I get my medic in a month.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2012)

Dear god it's a necropost, but not too bad sicne always a fun topic. I was 20 when I got my EMT-B and started working in the field. Now I'm 24 and a medic.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 3, 2012)

NREMTroe said:


> I was 18 when I got EMT and I'll be 20 when I get my medic in a month.



Same


----------



## BeachBumm (Jun 3, 2012)

Well dang.  I got a late start.  Just got Intermediate less than two weeks before my 32nd birthday.  All I can say, at least I got here.


----------



## wyomingearth (Jun 4, 2012)

*how old...*

39 for school, 40 by the time I got my first ems job


----------



## MRSA (Jun 5, 2012)

I was 20 when I even LEARNED what an EMT was (I called the ambulance drivers or 'wee-ohs') and by 23 I was already in class and working within that same range


----------



## SSwain (Jun 5, 2012)

41 
I am a late bloomer.


----------



## ponytail (Jun 5, 2012)

*hopefully* EMT-B at 37 (waiting for test results now), planning to start working on a medic degree soon. 
Wait. I'm 37? When did I get that old?


----------



## Charlton (Jun 5, 2012)

It's encouraging to see so many people in my age range (will be 41 when finished with the class). I tried replying the same to Smoke14 via a positive PM he sent about people he's hired, but I don't have enough posts for the site to let me.

I spent some good time in the Army in my 20s so I know I can fall directly into the regimented lifestyle. In orientation, the instructor said he likes the life wisdom that comes from older students, but to watch out for "knowing it all". Luckily I am already self-aware enough not to do that.


----------



## medicnick83 (Jun 5, 2012)

25 I became a EMT-B, I start my EMT-I course on the 25th at Metro EMS.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 5, 2012)

EMT-B at 19, then got my medic at 21.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 5, 2012)

NREMTroe said:


> I was 18 when I got EMT and I'll be 20 when I get my medic in a month.



Same here as well. Hard to believe I just made the 11 year mark in EMS


----------



## epipusher (Jun 5, 2012)

EMT at 18, medic at 24.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jun 6, 2012)

15 As volunteer firefighter 18 as an EMT-IV just waiting for medic school now.


----------



## Steveb (Jun 9, 2012)

14
MedVent


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 10, 2012)

Just turned 21 when I got my EMT-B.

I'll be 22 when I graduate nursing school with my BSN. That is kind of a scary thought haha And if I can land an ICU job right away then it's ACNP at age 24 :wacko:


----------



## Tolstoy (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, I'll be an EMT-B in 6-8 months. Paramedic 21-23 months from now, if all goes well :unsure:


----------



## Pseudonymous (Jun 28, 2012)

Finished my EMT class at 15, certified at 16.


----------



## OSMedic (Jun 28, 2012)

I started in EMS when I was 21.


----------



## OIFXGunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Army at 18, volunteer fire at 20, emt at 22, intermediate at 24... medic next year ( hoping)


----------



## emt584841 (Jul 1, 2012)

I was 15 1/2 years old. My town's squad let people join at that age and would teach you the ropes until you were old enough to attend EMT school (16 years old)


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 1, 2012)

16 vol EMS and vol fire


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jul 2, 2012)

15, with the local Fire Rescue Explorers post, EMT school at 17.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 2, 2012)

17 during my basic class, 18 by the time it was over. I'll be 20 going into my AEMT class.


----------



## MedFire (Jul 3, 2012)

Micro_87 said:


> How old were you when you started in the ems field?



18 when I started. 33 today wow I've been doing this to long


----------



## whizkid1 (Jul 3, 2012)

41,wow I feel old most of u started young.


----------



## Notown (Jul 3, 2012)

Basic @ 27, turn 28 on the 23rd, just got accepted to the Intermediate program about 20min ago.


----------



## beantown native (Jul 3, 2012)

16 in high school when I started to volunteer, state cert in 87, EMT i in 90.. did it til 99. NREMT Basic in Florida in 2010 (age 39) and medic at 41.... teacher says to me " who says ya cant teach an old dog new tricks" lol...


----------



## Stingray91 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was 19 when I got done emt-b school and started with a private ambulance company; 20 when I got into the local ER as a tech. Being there pushes me so much to remember why I wanted to get into this field.


----------



## mm505 (Jul 3, 2012)

In 1980 I was 25!  Left when I was 35 due to an injury, now at 57 I'm going back in!  I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Medic23 (Jul 3, 2012)

I worked with a guy who had his license in 1972. And retired in the streets doing the same job no desk work moving patients in one of the busiest departments in the nation Detroit ems it was a honor and very impressed 40 years responding to 911 almost impossible


----------



## 325Medic (Jul 3, 2012)

18 when I joined the Army as a medic. I am now 35 and a paramedic.

325.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jul 4, 2012)

Micro_87 said:


> How old were you when you started in the ems field?



46 years old


----------



## firetender (Jul 4, 2012)

23 but I was coming out of the 1960's so who the hell knows for sure.


----------



## jenskiez (Jul 8, 2012)

Started EMT school @ 16( which started from 11, down to only two students, me and my former classmate, crazy huh?), now 17 just waiting to turn 18 to take the NR


----------



## Rsxtacee (Jul 8, 2012)

27 if/when I get certified. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## bondie00700 (Jul 8, 2012)

19 when i got my EMT-B, this year, haha. But i have been volunteering as a helper for a year and love it.


----------



## emtAsh (Jul 8, 2012)

*I was 20 years old when I became a first responder at the local FD and 23 when I got my EMT-B and when I finish my A-EMT!!*


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2012)

I was 27, I think.
Hard to remember right now.  Um, someone help, Just had my 4 year anniversary a couple days ago and I'm 31


----------

